# Nature throid left over different dose meds....cutting doses?



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I need to be on 1 3/4 grains, I have 2 grain and 1 1/2 grain pills left over. Can I cut the 2 grain in half which gives me 1 grain, and cut the 1 1/2 grain in half to give me 3/4 grain. Using both half's it would give me 1 3/4 grains....is this accurate enough, do people do this? I have a lot left over of these pills and wanted to still use them without buying more.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes; they sure do and that sounds like a good plan. I hope you have a pill splitter?

Armour has more than doubled in price. I almost had a heart attack!


----------

